# repeat procedure



## rbargar (Oct 18, 2011)

Please help...I have a question regaurding xrays w/modifier "76"... example 73110(3 view)takin after doctor sets a fx and orders a post-reduction film to view fracture only orders a 73100(2view) please explain how adding a modifier"76"is going to get this paid?it's not right? because 73110&73100 are not the same procedure  (correct) please help ..Guess what I got today!! A denial again..insurance companies do not consider a 3 view and a 2 view xray the same procedure even if "76" on it now can try to insurance company pay? please help


----------



## raghu.kurna (Oct 18, 2011)

bill 73100 with 59 mod not with 76 mod, as it is not a repeat procedure.


----------



## rbargar (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you ..i forgot to mention we did paid for the 73110 (3view) as I said before they reuse to pay 73100(2view) w/modifier 76 as it is not the same procedure,I will resubmit a corrected claim w/ a 59


----------



## itsjen.mamaclark@aol.com (Aug 13, 2019)

I know this is an older post, but I thought I would add additional information and give the resource.  The TC modifier is required for insurance following NCCI edits and it would be the primary modifier. 

NCCI edit, Chapter 9, Page 7, Number 3 paragraph states:
"3. When a comparative imaging study is performed to assess potential complications or completeness of a procedure (e.g., post-reduction, post-intubation, post-catheter placement, etc.), the professional component of the CPT code for the post-procedure imaging study is not separately payable and shall not be reported. The technical component of the CPT code for the post-procedure imaging study may be reported."


----------

